

Autocompaction for CouchDB - rdtsc
https://github.com/apache/couchdb/commit/ac0946a7d39675f2f86a998eafda1c7262843abc

======
rdtsc
Can be configured globally or per database.

It seems it is based on rules : minimum file size, time-of-day, fragmentation
level ( ratio of old data ).

